# my clen cycle? is it ok



## ROID RANGER (Apr 29, 2011)

ok this will be my first time taking clen im trying to drop about 3-5% body fat im about 220 lbs and 13-14% bf currently after reading a bunch about clen im came to conclude my cycle would look like this

day 1,2,3 40mcg 
day 4,5,6 80mcg 
day 7,8,9 120mcg
day 10,11,12 80mcg
day 13,14 40mcg

than take 2 weeks off and do this again 

complete the above 2-4 times? 

let me know if this looks alright........ oh and i would be dosing up and down by 20mcg but the clen i have access to is in a pill capsule and each is 40mcg.


----------



## Himik (Apr 29, 2011)

I would recommend reading Clen FAQ in Research Chemicals Section.


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 30, 2011)

^^^


----------



## sjk (May 1, 2011)

Your doses may or may not work. No two people respond the same. you ramp up untill you find out what works for you.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 1, 2011)

week 1 40 80 60 100 120 120 140
week 2 140 120 120 100 80 60 40

then take 2 weeks off and do it again.


----------

